# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Benefits of keeping a log on here?

## PeanutbutterDC

For those of you who keep a log on here, how is it helpful?
I'm looking at you, Charger and Guitarzan!

----------


## Couchlockd

> For those of you who keep a log on here, how is it helpful?
> I'm looking at you, Charger and Guitarzan!


Keeps you in public eye and less likely to slack off when you got a audience watching you. Holds you accountable.

Nice to see ya back pbdc.

----------


## Proximal

Southern Cal myself (and have a log).

Validates the fact that you like to talk to yourself.

----------


## Old Duffer

May not help me that much, but I hope it helps others!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Southern Cal myself (and have a log).
> 
> Validates the fact that you like to talk to yourself.


I'll check out your log.

----------


## Old Duffer

> I'll check out your log.


I really enjoy Cowboys blog. He puts a lot of personal stuff in. You get to feel his WHOLE day, not just his gym time

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I really enjoy Cowboys blog. He puts a lot of personal stuff in. You get to feel his WHOLE day, not just his gym time


Got a few to follow now. Thanks!

----------


## Obs

> For those of you who keep a log on here, how is it helpful?
> I'm looking at you, Charger and Guitarzan!


Accountability, peer pressure, and data bank to compare effective practices.

As well as the fact that we would all appreciate the hell out of it.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Do it PB. Log away.

----------


## GearHeaded

its the cool thing to do .. and people will send you nudes

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> its the cool thing to do .. and people will send you nudes


Oh, myyyyy!

----------


## kelkel

> its the cool thing to do .. and people will send you nudes



How many naked pic's of Obs can one person take?

----------


## Obs

> How many naked pic's of Obs can one person take?


My phone is full and I am running out of cloud storage.

----------


## Old Duffer

> My phone is full and I am running out of cloud storage.


Hey!
You!
Get outta my cloud!!!

----------

